# Phomopsis gall on Honey Locust?



## Ghillie (Aug 24, 2011)

Posted this in wrong forum the first time.







These growths are primarily around (at the base) new growth and twigs.

I have been looking through Diseases of Trees and Shrubs and the closest thing so far that I have seen is Promopsis Galls. 

I thought I had better pictures.


----------

